# Gen. 2 & 3 SemiAuto Smith & Wessons



## nascar_red (Jan 13, 2014)

First time to post on this site. Kinda of a newbie in the Pistol arena. Last May I purchased a FS M&P 40, my first quality hand gun purchase. In March we purchased the wife her own M&P, a 9 Shield. We are going to take a CHL class in a couple of months. My question is what 2nd - 3rd generation S&W semi-auto pistols should I look for for a good carry weapon? I have already looked at a 908s, which is pretty much what I am looking for. Unfortunately the IRS is getting my current stash of gun money. Which is not all bad, as it has allowed me to put this out and get information from knowledgeable gun owners. The FS 40 is too large for me to carry and conceal efficiently. I just don't know all the options there are from Smith & Wesson.

Thanks for any assistance, nascar_red


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I carry the S&W 3913 but the full size 5906 would be nice too.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

A FS M&P is not too big to conceal. The type of holster you have will make a huge difference. I carry my M&P9 w/Surefire x300u in an appendix rig by Sawyer concealment. If you want a slightly smaller gun the 9c is great and that is the gun I carry most of the time in a G-Code Incog. Very comfortable and the extra magazine is right there with the gun, also an AIWB. If you like the 4 o'clock position, CrossBreed will carry anything you have with ease I've carried a full size 1911, HK 45c, XD 45c down to the LCP. Don't skimp on a good belt or the holster and you will be much happier.


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a 6946, I like very well. Any of the 69 series S&W's is a good place to start. You can go to GunBroker and look and compare each model and then decide on what to buy. I suggest to buy local if you can, that way you can get a feel for the gun.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

3913 & 6906 are very good choices! Both DA/SA autos about the same size except the 3913 is a single stack and the 6906 is a double stack. So a bit thicker in the grip, every thing else being about equal length/width/height.


----------

